# Are you the Oldest, Middle, Youngest or Only Child??



## Gizmodo (Aug 10, 2013)

Just wondering, also want to see if the supposed stereotypes of each role are true LOL

I'm the *Youngest Child* and I'm also the Youngest Grandchild funnily enough. I have two older brothers. I absolutely adore being the youngest, and i guess i did live up to the stereotype, i knew how to get what i wanted off people, and play up to being the youngest, and since i am the youngest grandchild by quite a lot of years, i don't ever get told off, and my grandparents do seem to act like i am younger than i am, since they dont want their youngest to grow up
I can't imagine being in any other role tbh, the only bad thing is sometimes you do get patronised for being the youngest

So what role are you in the family? do you like it?


----------



## Corduroy (Aug 10, 2013)

i'm the youngest in my family. one of the perks of having a sibling who is several years older than you is that you can basically learn from their mistakes. :3


----------



## Gizmodo (Aug 10, 2013)

Corduroy said:


> i'm the youngest in my family. one of the perks of having a sibling who is several years older than you is that you can basically learn from their mistakes. :3



This too!
but also its pressure, i mean ive always been expected to get much better grades than them, luckily ive managed to, but its ridiculous, because i should learn from their studying mistakes etc, and therefore do better


----------



## Chris (Aug 10, 2013)

I'm an only child. I can't imagine what it would be like to have siblings. 

As far as grandchildren go I've the perk of being the only girl in the generation (on both my mother and fathers sides).


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Aug 10, 2013)

I'm the youngest of my 3 siblings. My oldest brother is 18, my younger brother is 17(I think), my sister is 14 and I'm almost 12.


----------



## Majesticgirl (Aug 10, 2013)

im the 2nd youngest
there is 6 of us


----------



## Corduroy (Aug 10, 2013)

Gizmodo said:


> This too!
> but also its pressure, i mean ive always been expected to get much better grades than them, luckily ive managed to, but its ridiculous, because i should learn from their studying mistakes etc, and therefore do better



fortunately, i'm not really expected to make better grades than them because my older sister (my only sibling) is 7 years older than me and has graduated high school. another thing that helps is that the expectations for both of us is the same - just do your best, and try not to fail. XD


----------



## Jay (Aug 10, 2013)

Gizmodo said:


> Just wondering, also want to see if the supposed stereotypes of each role are true LOL
> 
> I'm the *Youngest Child* and I'm also the Youngest Grandchild funnily enough. I have two older brothers. I absolutely adore being the youngest, and i guess i did live up to the stereotype, i knew how to get what i wanted off people, and play up to being the youngest, and since i am the youngest grandchild by quite a lot of years, i don't ever get told off, and my grandparents do seem to act like i am younger than i am, since they dont want their youngest to grow up
> I can't imagine being in any other role tbh, the only bad thing is sometimes you do get patronised for being the youngest
> ...



Are you me? lol Im the youngest with 2 older brothers and I manipulated situations to get what I want lol


----------



## Volvagia (Aug 10, 2013)

I'm the youngest ~


----------



## Feraligator (Aug 10, 2013)

I'm the youngest of 5 half siblings. They are all 10 years+ older than me.


----------



## jmeleigh23 (Aug 10, 2013)

I'm the oldest and I like it that way. My parents were totally in love with me when I was born (it was thought that my mom couldn't have kids) so I was like a miracle baby to them. I set the standard for my 3 younger siblings so they have to live up to my expectations which I don't mind lol.


----------



## Keenan (Aug 10, 2013)

I have one younger sister.


----------



## Marceline (Aug 10, 2013)

▌▌✖ ▌​

I am the youngest out of my many brothers and sisters x.x ​
✖ ▌​


----------



## Jarrad (Aug 10, 2013)

Tina said:


> I'm an only child. I can't imagine what it would be like to have siblings.
> 
> As far as grandchildren go I've the perk of being the only girl in the generation (on both my mother and fathers sides).



Having siblings whilst you're a child is terrible (At least it was for me!) It's much like being in a constant battle of "Who's better off" with your best friend, only, you don't like your best friend. Does that make sense? Of course, having siblings has its perks, such as shifting the blame from you to another sibling, getting double the amount of toys and games, getting more attention from your parents and most of all having your sibling's runescape account to hack!

On my dad's side of OUR family, I'm the youngest. However, my mother is separated from my father and has re-married, so I have a little sister.


----------



## Colour Bandit (Aug 10, 2013)

I'm the eldest and I have to work for everything I want, my brother is considered more intelligent than me- Though he's taken all the same GCSEs that I took and he has all my notes so I think he's just building off my work... Though my parents always have a go at my brother for being lazy and compare him to me- I do lots of volunteer work, am generally more social (considering I have social anxiety) and have been going for a fair few job interviews this week. But overall my younger brother has life a lot easier than me, he is babied and generally gets whatever he wants- unfortunately he lacks a lot of necessary life skills, like basic cooking skills and cleaning skills- All of which I developed out of my own willingness to be independent. 

Unfortunately I have lots of expectations put on me as I have one elder cousin who did well in school and is going to be going to a good university- so when I tell family members that I'd rather do an Apprenticeship or go straight in to work I get a lot of disappointed and disapproving looks...


----------



## taylalatbh (Aug 10, 2013)

I'm the youngest with an older brother, but we're both fairly old now. Well, not kids any more.


----------



## Liv (Aug 10, 2013)

I'm the youngest and the only girl. So basically I get everything I want and my brothers hate me.


----------



## Seravee (Aug 10, 2013)

Middle - don't get along with any of my siblings but the youngest.


----------



## Thunder (Aug 10, 2013)

I'm a middle; two older brothers and one younger.


----------



## Luigi-San (Aug 10, 2013)

I'm the oldest, with only one younger brother.


----------



## broadwaythecat (Aug 10, 2013)

Oldest..... I wish I was an only, though. When my annoying little siblings were born my parents were kinda ignoring me because of my siblings. With my little brother (he's five years old) I didn't really mind but now with my little sister (she's 1 year old) my parents were  ignoring me like almost 24/7 and it's still like that but I don't mind anymore because I have friends to keep me company and me and my dad will talk about stuff that we both like, (for example, modern society and Flipnotes). 


 IF ONLY I WAS AN ONLY CHILD MY BROTHER STEALS THE PHONE WHEN I'M USING IT D:


----------



## Noah2000 (Aug 10, 2013)

I am the oldest, I have a brother who is the middle, and a sister who is the youngest. I like being the oldest, but it can be a hassle sometimes lol


----------



## Elijo (Aug 10, 2013)

Middle, I have two older sisters (both are adults) and one younger brother.

I don't live with my sisters, just my brother, my mum and my step-dad. Since I only live with my brother I try to act like I'm the oldest.


----------



## Jon (Aug 10, 2013)

Youngest!


----------



## muerte (Aug 10, 2013)

the middle child~


----------



## Elliot (Aug 10, 2013)

Youngest of my family.


----------



## talisheo (Aug 10, 2013)

I am the oldest child in my family


----------



## Mino (Aug 11, 2013)

Gizmodo said:


> Just wondering, also want to see if the supposed stereotypes of each role are true LOL
> 
> I'm the *Youngest Child* and I'm also the Youngest Grandchild funnily enough. I have two older brothers. I absolutely adore being the youngest, and i guess i did live up to the stereotype, i knew how to get what i wanted off people, and play up to being the youngest, and since i am the youngest grandchild by quite a lot of years, i don't ever get told off, and my grandparents do seem to act like i am younger than i am, since they dont want their youngest to grow up
> I can't imagine being in any other role tbh, the only bad thing is sometimes you do get patronised for being the youngest
> ...



^5 for youngest grandchild. My oldest cousin is 15 years older. Well, at least he was. Now he's dead.

All youngest children know: you get to do whatever you want.


----------



## Celestefey (Aug 11, 2013)

;_; Sigh well I'm the oldest child and I hate it. It's like I have to set the standards but I'm failing at doing so because I'm just too lazy. To be honest I'd rather be an only child since I mean I barely talk to my brother but when I do he just annoys me. >_> I mean yeah sure we get along sometimes but I just dislike being the oldest. The thing is though is that my brother is smarter and because he's youngest he gets to act like the baby and I just have to be mature. Like sure... I like being treated more maturely but I guess sometimes I'd like a little fuss like that too, like wouldn't anyone? That and the youngest always get away with everything. ._. WELL. I MEAN I TRY TO GET HIM INTO TROUBLE WHEN I CAN. ;x


----------



## Solar (Aug 11, 2013)

Oldest. I have a younger brother.

He's on my list.


----------



## StiX (Aug 11, 2013)

I'm the oldest ^^ I have a younger sister, she's on the forums too!


----------



## SockHead (Aug 11, 2013)

I'm the oldest out of two. My sister is 17 and I'm 20.


----------



## Dustbunnii (Aug 11, 2013)

I'm the second youngest out of 5.
I have 2 older half-brothers, 1 older half-sister, and 1 younger sister.
I don't like it or dislike it. My older siblings were all moved out by the time I was about 10ish (my older sister before I was in kindergarten). My brothers were sort of shut-ins and played video games a lot so I never got very close to them. The age difference didn't help either (I'm about 13 years younger than my youngest older sib).
I feel closer to my little sister than my older siblings, but even then she's always been sort of hard to deal with because of how upset she'll get over something very simple. 

Because I was quieter and never asked for anything, I was considered an "easy" kid, while my sister was the exact opposite. A lot of times she would get in trouble for things that I did... I always felt sorta guilty about it but I never said anything because I didn't want to get in trouble. :|


----------



## Jake (Aug 12, 2013)

i am the youngest w/ two older brothers

- - - Post Merge - - -

i am the youngest w/ two older brothers


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Aug 12, 2013)

I'm the oldest c:


----------



## Hamusuta (Aug 12, 2013)

I'm the youngest.
But it seems like i'm an only child, because my brother doesn't say anything to me at all. We even live in the same house. ;~;


----------



## RainbowYoshi (Aug 12, 2013)

Only child, love it,


----------



## in-a-pickle (Aug 12, 2013)

I'm the oldest, but my sister and I are so close in age I don't really feel "older" xD


----------



## Azzurro (Aug 12, 2013)

I'm in the Middle. I have two older brothers, and one younger brother. I'm the only girl. Goodgaw.


----------



## CrankyCupcake (Aug 13, 2013)

Youngest. With 4 older brothers and 4 older sisters. And we're all old now, most of my siblings are in their 60s. I'm not close to any of them, unfortunately. Being the youngest in a large family is almost akin to being invisible or being the most ignored.


----------



## Horus (Aug 13, 2013)

The only child. Forever alone...


----------



## oath2order (Aug 13, 2013)

Oldest of five here


----------



## Th3 Mayor (Aug 13, 2013)

I only have one brother who is 5 years older than me, so it does get kinda awkward.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 13, 2013)

I'm the youngest, but nobody patronizes me for it.


----------



## Lurrdoc (Aug 13, 2013)

I was an only child up until 5 years ago. I am the oldest.


----------



## xseed (Aug 13, 2013)

I am the oldest child with a slew of ****** youger sibs. Wish i was a only child


----------



## Rhea (Aug 16, 2013)

Oldest by about a minute 
I have a younger sister who is also my twin


----------



## kyasarin (Aug 16, 2013)

I am the eldest.


----------



## Trundle (Aug 16, 2013)

I'm the middle child, and I don't mind one bit. I was listening to a radio broadcast once and it said that middle children are _usually_ quieter and more open to resolving conflict instead of creating it. When I heard it I realized that it completely suits me; I would much prefer to resolve conflict than create it and I often do so. I know how to react to each individual person in order to keep things as calm as possible.


----------



## Bambi (Aug 16, 2013)

I'm the oldest. I have a younger brother.

I wouldn't care either way being younger or older. Me and my brother have always gotten along great, I don't think we have ever had serious fights. My parents had equal expectations of both of us - which makes sense, whats age got to do with it?

I guess I'm happy to be the older sibling since there is the possibility if my brother was older of him being over protective - which is annoying and down right creepy in my books.

I never patronized him for being younger. I always treated him like he was my age. Respect yo.


----------



## MadCake (Aug 16, 2013)

Youngest.
Like Kippla, I'm turning 12 soon, In 2 months.
My role in the family is basically helping with the dishes, trying not to (Constructively) Whine about my birthday and my 3DS..And being the artist of my family.
I have 1 brother and 1 sister. My sister is 19, My brother is 17, And i'm 11 (At this moment in time)


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Aug 16, 2013)

MadCake said:


> Youngest.
> Like Kippla, I'm turning 12 soon, In 2 months.
> My role in the family is basically helping with the dishes, trying not to (Constructively) Whine about my birthday and my 3DS..And being the artist of my family.
> I have 1 brother and 1 sister. My sister is 19, My brother is 17, And i'm 11 (At this moment in time)


Youngest buddies! *hi-fives* 

My mom occasionally has me wash dishes, set the table, cook dinner, and clean up the house. I also feed the goats, chickens and cats. My mom does the donkey and horse.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 16, 2013)

Bambi said:


> I'm the oldest. I have a younger brother.
> 
> I wouldn't care either way being younger or older. Me and my brother have always gotten along great, I don't think we have ever had serious fights. My parents had equal expectations of both of us - which makes sense, whats age got to do with it?
> 
> ...




I have an older sister, and we're the complete opposite to each other.  We fight a lot.  Don't take for granite how lucky you are.


----------



## Farobi (Aug 16, 2013)

I am the oldest. My young siblings are brats. That is all.


----------



## Leanne (Aug 16, 2013)

Youngest. I have two older brothers who are graduating from college and I basically try not to annoy anyone in my house ^^;


----------



## Stitched (Aug 16, 2013)

I'm the middle child.  I have an older brother who's gonna be a sophomore in college, and a little brother going to be a sophomore in high school.  I'm the sister, 17, and going to be a senior.


----------



## Suicune (Aug 16, 2013)

I'm the older middle. I have an older brother and two younger brothers. The oldest is going to be a sophomore in college, I'm going to be a senior in high school, and my younger brothers are going into 5th and 9th grade.


----------



## Meggiieex (Aug 19, 2013)

Oldest out of 4. One brother, one half-brother, one half-sister. I love them to bits, (most of the time) but they can be really annoying and sometimes I wonder what it's like to be an only child.


----------



## 360tmk (Aug 19, 2013)

I'm the... uggghhhh... youngest, the only good thing about it is that I usually get things earlier than my older siblings do. Other than that I pretty much hate being the youngest.


----------



## easpa (Aug 19, 2013)

Only child here, as well as the youngest grandchild. Parents had me slightly later on in their lives, so it was pretty much too late to have any more kids.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 19, 2013)

I'm the youngest in my family at the age of 18...
I have an older sister who is 21 and I personally can't stand her. She's not exactly a nice sister and I have many personal stories to back up my opinion. 
She just moved out and I'm really glad! But being the youngest in my family doesn't really get me anything special.


----------



## Annemalcrossing (Aug 19, 2013)

I'm the youngest, but technically I'm the only child my mom and dad had. (5 half siblings) 

It's a bit strange, but I guess I'm used to it lol.

- - - Post Merge - - -



ShinyYoshi said:


> I'm the youngest in my family at the age of 18...
> I have an older sister who is 21 and I personally can't stand her. She's not exactly a nice sister and I have many personal stories to back up my opinion.
> She just moved out and I'm really glad! But being the youngest in my family doesn't really get me anything special.



Also, sorry about your sister! I'm 21 as well and I think it would be cool to have a sister who is 18 xD


----------



## Caucas (Aug 25, 2013)

I'm the oldest and I love it!


----------



## Bones (Aug 25, 2013)

Technically an only child, since my half-sister and I have never met, due to her living with her twit of a father back in Germany.


----------



## irishxprincess87 (Aug 26, 2013)

I'm the youngest. I'm 25, my sister is 29, and my brother is about to turn 32. Damn, we're old.


----------



## Jhud (Aug 26, 2013)

I'm the youngest. My brother is 33 and my sister is 32 though.


----------



## Sabbyy (Aug 26, 2013)

I'm the oldest. I have a 4 year old sister, 1 year old brother, and 9 month old sister. D:


----------



## Zeiro (Aug 26, 2013)

I'm the youngest. I have three half-siblings from my parents' previous marriages, and a sister. They're all older than me. 

A lot of people expect that because I'm youngest, I got spoiled/babied. This definitely wasn't the case with me. I was often ignored and downright neglected as a child. My parents were either too caught up with work, or they were too busy with my older brother or sister. The only person who spent time with me was my sister, but we are four years apart and she was a complete brat most of the time. 

None of my siblings live with me anymore. I still haven't met one of my half-siblings, and another I've only met once.


----------



## idiotcurl (Aug 26, 2013)

I'm an only child, but I was also the eldest out of my grandparents' grandchildren. I've always been responsible for watching over them when everyone else was busy.

Between being surrounded by adults and having to play the caretaker to my cousins, I kind of matured quickly. At least, I feel like I have.


----------



## ketchupluver (Aug 26, 2013)

I'm the middle child. :3
It kind of sucks though, I'm not seen as mature enough to handle some things since I'm not the oldest, and I don't get brushed off for immaturity since I'm not the youngest. :/
I am the only girl though, so I guess it's not as bad as if I wasn't.


----------



## charmed girl (Aug 26, 2013)

Technically I am an only child but my parents gained custody of my little cousin when she was a baby. She's 18 now and I have always thought of her as my sister.


----------



## Aquadirt (Aug 27, 2013)

I am the oldest of three.  It's not fun to deal with one 8 years younger than you are though.  Blech.  Especially of opposite gender.


----------



## Officer Berri (Aug 27, 2013)

I'm the oldest sibling in my family. Though I only have a younger, obnoxious, and self-absorbed little brother.

And the little prick takes 2 showers a day and goes through more bathroom products in a month than I do in half a year. >_> He's also a wasteful little brat. And he's only a year younger than me.


----------



## Clement (Aug 28, 2013)

I am the youngest in my family.


----------



## Riesz (Aug 28, 2013)

I'm the youngest child and only girl out of current generation kids in my family.  My mother's siblings and father's siblings all have boys.   Everyone was so happy when I was born. lol


----------



## Divergent (Aug 29, 2013)

Youngest


----------



## Aquadirt (Aug 29, 2013)

The more I see this thread, the more I wish I had been an only child.


----------



## Sondos (Aug 29, 2013)

I am the youngest.
I have three brothers and one sister i am entering 12 after all..


----------



## Psydye (Sep 5, 2013)

I'm the oldest of 3 siblings at 25, my half brother being 24 or so, and half sister being 15-18, not sure, really, bad with ages and my memory's shot!! lol


----------



## Yokie (Sep 5, 2013)

I have a big sister and 3 younger siblings, so I'm in the middle of the pancake mix.


----------



## jiny (Jul 17, 2015)

Oldest


----------



## Bellsprout (Jul 17, 2015)

I have an older brother that is 25. If it weren't for the fact that he's a giant and I'm so short, we would actually look fairly similar.


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl (Jul 17, 2015)

Forget youngest sibling, I'm the youngest in my generation of my family. Every single one of my cousins and similar relatives are older than me.


----------



## Cottonball (Jul 17, 2015)

Youngest!


----------



## Vizionari (Jul 17, 2015)

I'm the youngest child, and I used to be the youngest out of my generation until my cousin had her baby...I'm an aunt now cx


----------



## Rasha (Jul 17, 2015)

I'm the second oldest I really like it that way ^^


----------



## graceroxx (Jul 17, 2015)

I'm the youngest.


----------



## hzl (Jul 17, 2015)

I'm the oldest. I'm actually nearly double my sisters age. She's 11 and I'm 21.. big age gap thinking about it


----------



## mintellect (Jul 17, 2015)

Im an only child. I do NOT want siblings. If I did, my life would be completely different.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I think I am the youngest of my generation aswell.


----------



## Mairmalade (Jul 17, 2015)

Youngest. My brother is six years older than me.


----------



## Tao (Jul 17, 2015)

I'm the oldest of three. I'm 8 years older than my brother and about 13 years older than my sister.




Magic Marshmallow said:


> I think I am the youngest of my generation aswell.



That's a pretty bold claim. Would be interested in seeing the evidence for that.


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jul 17, 2015)

Oldest, since my only sister is younger than me.


----------



## boujee (Jul 17, 2015)

Oldest, well second oldest. I'm a twin(was born 2 minutes after my sister). I also have two younger sisters.


----------



## dudeabides (Jul 17, 2015)

Oldest.


----------



## Dae Min (Jul 17, 2015)

I'm the oldest of three. My sister is 2 years younger, and my brother is 7 years younger


----------



## Astro Cake (Jul 17, 2015)

Only child.


----------



## Silica_Meowmeow (Jul 17, 2015)

Youngest, if you want to get all technical, I'm a twin and my brother's a minute older. No other siblings.


----------



## aericell (Jul 17, 2015)

I'm in the middle 3:


----------



## Azza (Jul 17, 2015)

I'm the third oldest of four


----------



## MissLily123 (Jul 17, 2015)

I'm the oldest of 4, counting myself. It stinks  but at the same time there are perks.


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Jul 17, 2015)

I'm the youngest. I have an older sister


----------



## Llust (Jul 17, 2015)

im the middle between a younger sister & older brother


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jul 17, 2015)

I'm the youngest.


----------



## Beardo (Jul 17, 2015)

Youngest everything


----------



## the-animal-crossing-show (Jul 17, 2015)

Youngest


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Jul 17, 2015)

I'm the youngest; my sis is 22 years old. I love having older siblings!


----------



## the-animal-crossing-show (Jul 17, 2015)

Mega_Cabbage said:


> I'm the youngest; my sis is 22 years old. I love having older siblings!



True but I have two older brothers :/ lol


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Jul 17, 2015)

the-animal-crossing-show said:


> True but I have two older brothers :/ lol



Eh sometimes I wish I had an older brother as well as my sister just to know what it would be like. We get along great, but we don't really have that much in common (she's an energetic girly girl and I'm a shy tomboy).


----------



## Hawkward (Jul 17, 2015)

I'm the youngest. I have an older sister who is 20, but I never talk to her lol.


----------



## Kuroh (Jul 17, 2015)

I'm the little sister in the family


----------



## shannenenen (Jul 17, 2015)

I'm in the middle with 3 older siblings and 4 younger. It's a yours, mine, and ours situation; I only have one brother that I share both parents with. An older stepbrother, older stepsister, my older brother, me, my younger stepbrother, two younger half-sisters, and one younger half-brother. I also had two more younger stepbrothers at one point, but my dad divorced their mother.

It gets complicated when your dad's been married three times xD


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Jul 17, 2015)

I have 9 siblings. I'm right in the middle. Four older siblings and four younger. I love having a big family. My siblings are the my best friends.


----------



## JellyLu (Jul 17, 2015)

I'm the only child :3

I like it ^^ especially because my mom was told she could never have children so I'm technically the "miracle child"  It makes me happy to know I make my parents happy. The only thing I don't like though is that whenever I tell someone I'm the only child they assume I'm stuck-up or spoiled. I'm not;; My parents raised me to appreciate what I have and to never be greedy. In fact I love giving more than getting.

Anyways, I'm also the youngest grandchild (unless you count great-grandchildren, then I'm not xD).


----------



## ams (Jul 17, 2015)

I was the younger of 2 kids growing up.


----------



## drizzy (Jul 17, 2015)

only child!!


----------



## Ghost Soda (Jul 17, 2015)

Oldest with a younger sister. I love having a sister but I feel like I'm expected to be this great older sister and I fail at it spectacularly.


----------



## ReXyx3 (Jul 18, 2015)

I'm an only child when I'm with my mom and the youngest of 5 when I'm with my dad. XD Big difference.


----------



## Ichigo. (Jul 18, 2015)

I'm an only child~ I'm not so sure I'd want a sibling either. I think it'd be cool, but permanently....


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jul 18, 2015)

I'm the youngest in my family, even out of all of my cousins and stuff too. Always the baby. Which is ironic because also in my immediate family I just have my sister who is three years older than me, and I always do everything first. Got my ears pierced first, got a tattoo first, got a body piercing first, bought a car first..etc. So even as the youngest I do all of the "older" person stuff before she gets to it. =D

Also my sibling relationship is weird cause she went from being my sister(like as in teasing, beating up, etc.), to being my mom(taking care of me and stuff), to being a friend. So it's been really strange, and I still accidentally call her mom, all the time. >.<


----------



## Perri (Jul 18, 2015)

I'm an only child. My parents were older when they tried to have a baby and my Dad didn't want more, so that was that.

I would want to have a sibling. A lot of people worry about their sibling being annoying, rude, or intrusive, which can happen with a lot of siblings. But think of all the good parts. Relating to a younger person in the house, receiving or giving out advice, etc.. It's like having a baby, but instead you're getting the benefits of being a sibling instead of a parent.


----------



## Bjork (Jul 18, 2015)

youngest


----------



## kelpy (Jul 18, 2015)

Youngest!


----------



## Libra (Jul 18, 2015)

Only child here.


----------



## ibelleS (Jul 18, 2015)

Only child


----------



## Wrathie83 (Jul 18, 2015)

Technically I'm an only child, I would've had a older sister but she was stillborn .


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 18, 2015)

I'm the oldest. It has its ups and downs. 
You get more freedom and you hit things before your siblings do so it's cool. Downside? You're usually expected to do much more.


----------



## Cam1 (Jul 18, 2015)

Im the youngest child and grandchild. My cousins and sister are all 10-20 years older than me and my second cousins are around my age (many of them are, at least).


----------



## KiwiCrossxing (Jul 18, 2015)

Oldest. I have one younger bro :v


----------



## ThomasNLD (Jul 18, 2015)

Youngest. One older sister.


----------



## kite (Jul 18, 2015)

I'm the oldest sister. I grew up as the middle child, so that mindset is still there. And as the second oldest as well, I look out for my younger siblings in a different way than my brother does.


----------



## TheEliteEmpoleon (Jul 18, 2015)

KawaiiX3 said:


> Oldest



Really? The post before this was dated September 5 2013. What in the world compelled you to post on this specific thread on the day you joined? It's not even that good of a topic; the majority of the posts here are answers that nobody else in the world will ever care about.


----------



## samsquared (Jul 19, 2015)

Oldest. It is taxing, lol
Oh, I didn't even notice that this was a dead thread. I don't think we are allowed to practice necromancy here.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 19, 2015)

Older,My sis is 5-yrs old less than meh


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 19, 2015)

Youngest

This was dead though and should of been locked


----------



## Nizzy (Jul 19, 2015)

I'm actually the oldest & the youngest. I'm the oldest of 5 of my mom kids and im the youngest of 2 of my dad's kids. I like being the oldest better i hate being treated like a baby

- - - Post Merge - - -

this was a dead thread ? where did  this even come from


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 20, 2015)

Only child. Which made my parents overprotective as hell so in a way I wish I had siblings...


----------

